# Carburetor Problems?



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a 2 and 4 cycle small engines and both have the same problem. I want to know if this is a common problem and what the solution might be.The problem I'm having is this; The only way they'll run after they start is to continually pump the the primer bulb or as soon as I stop they stall. Is this due to old gas that evaporated? They sat for quite awhile in between being run. Could it be varnish in the carb? If so where is the most common place in the carb that would need cleaning or how to go about cleaning the carb. I'm not asking how to take the carb apart just where might need to be cleaned and what kind of cleaning solution should I use? I understand this is very vague but I'm pretty knowledgeable in small gas engine repair. (exept for things like this) Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

check the diaphram. as for varnish check the little holes if it has a diaphram, and the pickup tubes. old gas will not burn well .take out all old gas and refill with new . do not mix good with bad. as for common place there could be anyplace. get bath time carb cleaner and soak in it overnight. this is the basics only. other ppl know more


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you for your reply! I do not believe they have a diagram floats only (does that make sense?) I've never heard of bath time carburetor cleaner but it sounds like that's what I'll take if I buy some. There has to be another cheap kind of carb cleaner.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oops: Bath TYPE carb cleaner. Your carb either has a diaphram or a float. not both.


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

That's what I meant..Their not Diaphram therefore float type.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oops, i thouhgt you meant yuor said "diaphram float"  are the floats stuck? try adjusting them


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

What engines are we talking about? Carburetors are different and require methods for cleaning.


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

oscaryu1 said:


> Oops, i thouhgt you meant yuor said "diaphram float"  are the floats stuck? try adjusting them


Oscar My dad said something about the floats being stuck on one of his that did the same thing. Could/Would that be the cause of this problem?


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

Petebre said:


> What engines are we talking about? Carburetors are different and require methods for cleaning.


I only know the make of the four cycle and it's a Briggs. The two cycle is a Tecumseh maybe 21/2 to 31/2 hp and Oscar believe it or not it's a diaphragm carb! (SORRY OSCAR) It was the first time I looked at it after being removed from a snow blower. Does anyone here know how (after I get it running good) how can I hook it up to a bicycle? I'll take pics and post them someplace as soon as I take them.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok, if the diaphram is stiff replace it, well, about the bicycle, probably not. is ita horizontal or vertcial? if its vertical thers a very small chance, horizontal, maybe. there are "bike" kits on<a href="http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-1751-2978-71/1?AID=5463217&PID=1606754&mpre=http%3A//www.ebay.com"> eBay!</a> for $80-$200... you can just replace the engine


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

D'oH I should have posted the pics first! It's horizontal shaft. I have dialup that's why I don't want to upload anything until I get a faster connection. Since I have to upload other things as well I'm going to go to a broadband connection and they should be up within the hour.Pic link here:
http://picasaweb.google.com/robmsz/SmallEngineBike


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

Link to pics of the tecuseh 2 cycle:
http://picasaweb.google.com/robmsz/SmallEngineBike


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

you probably cant hook it up to the bicycle. i'd just get a bicycle kit...


----------



## robmsz (Aug 12, 2006)

The bike that was pictured in the same group as the engine isn't the one that I was going to mount it to.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

you still probably couldnt fit it onto a bike.. it would be too crowded...


----------

